# BS degree for ems



## BrianJ (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey all, this is my first post after lurking here for quite a while.  I'm currently in the middle of my junior year at a university majoring in nutritional sciences.  When I graduate I know that I want to pursue a field in EMS with paramedic the goal.  I'm currenly doing SAR volunteering in a very active county, so I am getting some EMS experience, we are trained at the OEC level.
I'm not entirely pleased with my degree choice at the moment and am looking for some guidence as to degrees that are helpful in EMS.  Nutrition is a very science based major; but I was thinking a physiology degree might better suit my career plans.  Any other suggestions?  Another option I am considering is getting my EMT this summer then starting to apply for jobs, but getting that BS degree seems somewhat important.

Thanks!


----------



## MedicDoug (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes, getting your bachelor's degree is important, regardless of the field, especially since you're close. Not having a degree will be a huge hindrance in your future. As for EMS specifics, nutritional science is probably as good as any, physiology as well. I know some excellent EMTs and Paramedics whose degrees are in history and philosophy... it's the critical thinking skills that are important, more so than the major. Remember, EMS is still a protocol based field, although critical thinking is important. Besides, as an EMT or EMT-P you'll have the opportunity to experiment with all sorts of "nutritional science" during your shift!


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 25, 2008)

The University of Maryland - Baltimore County (UMBC) has an actual BS program in EMS. There are two options in this program: EMS Management, or EMT-Paramedic. The EMT-P option is pretty much like a regular AAS EMT-P program, just greatly expanded and much more in-depth at all levels, from the science (A&P) pre-reqs to the course-specific classes. Being a BS-level program, there are more general education requirements than then typical AAS-level program requires. There are very few, if any, actual whole topics covered that aren't touched on at least briefly in the standard two-year curriculum.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 26, 2008)

There are several B.S. degree in EMS. Do a Google search. 
It's best to have a degree in something, than not one at all. 

R/r 911


----------



## seanm028 (Feb 26, 2008)

You can always pick something healthcare related, if that's what you really want to do.

I want to go into EMS, but I also want to have a Bachelor's degree (in _something_).  My school doesn't offer EMS classes of any type, so I'm majoring in Nursing.  I think I'll be able to apply myself to even more places, and it will open more doors than just being a paramedic.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 26, 2008)

aren't all ems degrees b.s.?:wacko:


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 26, 2008)

I would look into nursing if I were you. It will allow you to work in a wide range of places from the ED to a helicopter to a MICU (mobile intensive care unit AKA fancy ambulance). Pay is better, also. Also an RN who gets burnt out or doesn't like EMS can transfer to another field like family practice, surgery, oncology, etc  with relative ease. Switching fields would be pretty much impossible for a paramedic unless they went back to school for something else. 

If you're really ambitious you can even become a nurse practitioner, an RN with a master's and typically some post-master's work. NPs can prescribe meds, act as someone's primary care, and specialize. They're comparable to PAs. I know that many air ambulance services have NPs on their special teams. Out here Flight for Life and Airlife each have several neonatal NPs. I have a friend who just started his residency for emergency medicine. He told me that if he could go back in time he would have never gone to medical school and would have become an NP instead. 

Anyways, good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Zanerd (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't know of many schools in my mitten shaped state that offer 4 year degrees in EMS.  That would be something I would pursue if they did.

Most Colleges offer an Associates in Emergency Medical Services which includes EMT-B/EMT-P certificates and your basic 2 yr. math/english/science courses.

Of course, like it was pointed out by lucid, there are other options.  RN is a great cross over and opens up the doors for Nurse Practitioner/Clinical Nurse Specialists and even Mid wives.  

In my case, I am pursuing the ***.in EMS and will then probably continue on to Physician Assistant.  There are tons of web resources pertaining to all these avenues and you should feel free to check them out!

www.allnurses.com - For Advanced practice stuff go to the specialty tab

www.physicianassistantforum.com - amazing resource for PA info.


----------



## BrianJ (Feb 26, 2008)

*thanks all*

Thanks to all for your help.  I'm kinda stuck at university of arizona which does not have a degree in ems, in fact I heard they are getting rid of their paramedic program this year.  What I've decided on is to finish up my degree in nutrtition then work on pursuing ems, till then I'll be making as many SAR missions as possible to gain ems experience. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## reaper (Feb 26, 2008)

U of FL has an online B.S. in EMS.


----------



## BlackOut (Feb 28, 2008)

Any degree in the healthcare field would be ok, especially if you just want to be a Medic.  I'm a Human Biology major, with a pre-med concentration.  The prerequisites I have for my major are pretty much the same as Med School requirements with more of a bio emphasis.  I'm literally killing 2 birds with 1 stone.  I'm 2 years away from my BS and I have already finished more than half my prerequisites for med school.  Like others have stated, since Medics don't "NEED" a degree to practice, you can get a degree in anything you want, just keep up with your continuing education units.


----------



## Zanerd (Feb 28, 2008)

That BS in EMS from Florida is in both EMS & Fire Service....with the emphasis seeming to be on fire.

Just an update!


----------



## SC Bird (Mar 3, 2008)

reaper said:


> U of FL has an online B.S. in EMS.



After getting my Associates for EMT-P, I plan on getting my Bachelor's of Health Sciences.

-Matt


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 3, 2008)

BlackOut said:


> Like others have stated, since Medics don't "NEED" a degree to practice, you can get a degree in anything you want, just keep up with your continuing education units.



Actually, there are some states that require an degree before taking the Paramedic test and becoming one. 


R/r 911


----------



## traumaangel26 (Mar 3, 2008)

Zanerd said:


> That BS in EMS from Florida is in both EMS & Fire Service....with the emphasis seeming to be on fire.
> 
> Just an update!




 That's a negative! It is geared all towards EMS. One of the medics I work with, just finished the program. There is nothing in it associated with fire service.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 3, 2008)

traumaangel26 said:


> That's a negative! It is geared all towards EMS. One of the medics I work with, just finished the program. There is nothing in it associated with fire service.



Actually, it is designed more toward EMS in the *Fire Department*.

http://classes.bcn.ufl.edu/fes/index.shtml

http://classes.bcn.ufl.edu/fes/program/coursedescriptions.shtml


There is a certificate program for Executive EMS Officer. 

http://classes.bcn.ufl.edu/fes/certificate.shtml

It is an online program at U of F but in the Rinker School.


----------



## traumaangel26 (Mar 3, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> Actually, it is designed more toward EMS in the *Fire Department*.
> 
> http://classes.bcn.ufl.edu/fes/index.shtml
> 
> ...




Yes, It does lists that way. The person that took it stated that it is generic in course and is not geared toward fire service. The only part that is, is the fire prevention and arson section, which is a small part.


----------

